# [urgent ]Platy giving birth when should i feed fry??



## Jeckel (Oct 8, 2011)

My platy is giving birth to the fry litterally right now, i want to know when i should feed the fry? i have powered tropical fish flakes that i personally made into a fine powder. please help mee!!


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

baby brine shrimp,and if you have java moss in your tank,they will eat that too.


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

wait untill she is done.... then try and feed them a small amount of what u have.... i always just feed my tank twice a day... had plenty of hidding spots so babies just stayed in main tank.... they looked as fit as a fiddle... then gave all my fish to a friend...and started over.... (long story-- her kids wanted them... so her kids got them kind of thing) yeap i spoil her kids too... right along with my daughter!!!!!! lol!!!


----------



## Jeckel (Oct 8, 2011)

well amelia, its actually going on 1am here, and i have them in a breeder, one of the fry just swam up and the mom just ate a snack  now only 2 left so far. i cant wait till morning.. platies pwn said they eat java moss lucky for me i spent 8$ at my LPS and got some, so i took a piece of it threw it in the fry area of the breeder along with a piece of my other plant. ill feed them in the morning. i hope i wake up to Lots of Fry D


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

yea its 1am here to... fixn to call it a day and hit the sack... sounds like ur doing a wonderfull job.... good luck and hopfully u will have bunches of them cutties swimming around when u wake up...


----------



## Jeckel (Oct 8, 2011)

amelia, can you go into the chat section so i can talk to you about this. since you have breeded platies.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

breeding livebearers is quite easy..just put them in a tank with lots and lots of floating plants like hornwort and let them be...no nets..no traps...just plants..finely crushed flake food is ok...but give them a couple of different kinds of foods to help balance their diet..
vegetable flake...brine shrimp flake and spirulina flake would work well...make sure the adults are well fed and they will pretty much leave the fry alone..


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Crush up some flake food. Doesn't take much. Though they'll manage. Somehow they always do


----------

